# Att Htc One X+



## datadose (Nov 3, 2012)

Anybody know what the icon next to the 4G icon is?

Heres an Image


----------



## datadose (Nov 3, 2012)

Found it:

http://forums.androidcentral.com/t-galaxy-note-2/231805-what-icon-my-status-bar.html

Sent from my HTC One X+ using RootzWiki


----------



## blktalon (Aug 3, 2011)

Nfc icon

Sent from my HTC One X+ using Tapatalk 2


----------

